
Ask HN: Where to Get Involved in Cybersecurity - gowicibir
I have a good technical background, networking, some programming&#x2F;scripting, extensive telecom (2G-3G-VoIP), arduino. I can play with anything mostly (working alone). I have my own LLC (also working alone) but also employee at one of the big tech companies.<p>I am looking for a company&#x2F;organization where I could investigate cyberattacks, threats and cybercrime in general. Looking to learn more and more and would like be part of a team, to discover things and do interesting stuff.<p>Edit: doesn&#x27;t have to pay, I would work pro bono gladly.
======
kostaddin
Hi, Our company is developing Safemails.Net, a network where companies and
individuals can exchange safe emails end-to-end and making this activity
PAINLESS, secure and fast on all devices. If you want to deeply impact cyber
crime and making world better place, contact us in twitter @safemails,
www.safemails.net

